# Pre-made or preconstructed kits?



## bad girl glam (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!  i am starting out as a makeup artist and i wanted to know are there any companies besides MAC that have pre-made kits?  i really like this one from Camera Ready Cosmetics, but is there anything else out there?

Product Details - Details about Products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illuminare, Japone


----------



## User38 (Aug 3, 2009)

there are several companies for pre-made kits or pallettes.. Ben Nye, Graftobian, Cinema Secrets-- everybody really makes or can make a pallette.  The type of products and colors are up to you.


----------



## naijapretty (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bad girl glam* 

 
_Hi everyone! i am starting out as a makeup artist and i wanted to know are there any companies besides MAC that have pre-made kits? i really like this one from Camera Ready Cosmetics, but is there anything else out there?

Product Details - Details about Products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illuminare, Japone_

 
hi, yes they are, depends on what you want, I know *Eve Pearl* has a kit As to the CRC kit, we've answered this question in more detail in another thread below.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/m...ictures-44846/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/b...stions-139361/


----------



## aeni (Aug 5, 2009)

Camera Ready is honestly the absolute best option!


----------



## bad girl glam (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_hi, yes they are, depends on what you want, I know Eve Pearl has a kit As to the CRC kit, we've answered this question in more detail in another thread below.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/m...ictures-44846/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/b...stions-139361/_

 
i read that thread, but i just wanted to know if anyone else had any other suggestions or alternatives.


----------



## pretty~nyxie (Sep 17, 2009)

I know that Nyx cosmetics has two starter kits.  i think the bigger one goes for $600 and and the smaller goes for $300 or $400. They come with a decent amount of stuff for the price. I'm tempted to buy the $600 one myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NYX Cosmetics: Simple Life, Simple Cosmetics


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought the camera ready kit fyi... very handy.. IF you have a student card though (like if you're in beauty or makeup school), you can also get student pro cards from other commercial lines like MAC.. they have a student kit but you have to have a student pro card to get it.

I kinda love the camera ready kit though.. it has just about everything you need


----------



## bad girl glam (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretty~nyxie* 

 
_I know that Nyx cosmetics has two starter kits.  i think the bigger one goes for $600 and and the smaller goes for $300 or $400. They come with a decent amount of stuff for the price. I'm tempted to buy the $600 one myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NYX Cosmetics: Simple Life, Simple Cosmetics_

 
i decided that is the one i am going to get and i am going to buy a few things from  CameraReady  too.


----------

